# GAME Basket Problem



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Earlier today i ordered my xbox one console but i had to do it as a geust as i couldint access my basket to go to the checkout because this error kept popping up..

Your order value has exceeded £350.00. Your delivery address must be the same as your billing address and in the UK.

The store has encountered a problem processing the last request. Try again later. If the problem persists, contact your site administrator.

But all my details for my billing and delivery match to the same address .. I now cant edit my basket to remove the stuff in it .. it just keeps popping up that error

Anyone any ideas what to do or experiencing the same problem?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What about deleting your cookies etc and see if it forgets you?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

How do i delete cookies kerrs? .. i went into chrome settings history and checked every box and then deleted the history .. still no joy


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Johnny_B said:


> How do i delete cookies kerrs? .. i went into chrome settings history and checked every box and then deleted the history .. still no joy


1.Click the Chrome menu Chrome menu on the browser toolbar.
2.Select Settings.
3.Click Show advanced settings.
4.In the "Privacy" section, click the Content settings button.
5.In the "Cookies" section, you can change the following cookies settings:
Delete cookies
Block cookies by default
Allow cookies by default
Keep cookies and site data by default until you quit your browser
Make exceptions for cookies from specific websites or domains

If your having the problem after this, id call them or email,

In my opinion, ShopTo is better then game, quicker delivery, and cheaper too. I got battlefield 4 and 15 quid of MSP for the same price as just a console from game...


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

or buy in store...  wouldn't trust delivery at this time. I know someone who had his launch day ps4 nicked by parcel force got to the local dep and then went missing hmm....


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Still no luck!  .. Ive never had any problem with game at all and got the package for the price i was willing to pay so its down to personal preference i guess


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Got it sorted. Thanks guys


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

enjoy!!!


----------

